# Kubota L5740HSTC What do you guys think??



## merrimacmill

Hey, we've been throwing around the idea of a larger tractor for a couple of years now and its looking a little more serious this year. Right now we're looking at the Kubota L5740HSTC factory cab model. It would mostly be used for snow removal, maybe a few odd jobs during the other seasons. But snow removal is what we have the JD 2210 for. I'm not sure of wether or not I'll trade in the 2210 or not. Really just depends on how much I can get for it. 

What do you guys think of the 5740 using an 8 foot skid steer pusher with it?? Could I go any larger with the pushers or is 8 feet already to much? It is a 60 HP turbocharged tractor that weights almost 5000 pounds dry weight w/o a loader so I would imagine it would be fine. 

Anyone have any experience with the Kubota 40 series? And does anyone from my area have any experience with MB Tractor, located in Plaistow, NH. One of the main reasons I'm going Kubota instead of Deere is our local dealer is awful. And I get a lot better feeling over at MB.


----------



## streetfrog

MB is great. They have deecent prices and a great service center. My best friend bought his 40 series there and loves it. We have been using the snot out of it and it just begs for more. He's brought it in for a couple of services and a warranty job and the S dept. is fast good and decent priced.


----------



## merrimacmill

Thats good to hear. I've had horrible experiences over at Rosencrantz. They gouge prices, charge through the nose for service, don't care about my business with them. They won't even take me out and look at the tractor cause "theres some snow around it, come back some other time when the snow melts". By time some other time comes around I'll already be sold on a Kubota.


----------



## streetfrog

Like I said Kubota kicks [email protected] .. If not then you can try Massey up in epsom. They are good also and make a decent midsize tractor. My father in law's neighbor has one from there and it is the shiznit. I have used that one also for all kinds of work at the inlaws place. Just a second option. It's right on RT. 4


----------



## merrimacmill

Thanks for the input. MB seems to have a good dealer over there. Just the way the act and treat the people over there I think is very good. I don't have any experience with them beyond just talking about buying. But we'll see..


----------



## LoneCowboy

I like Kubota's, you rarely hear of any problems. I do think their operator platform/cab is sized small. (but I'm a big guy) but excellent tractors, and a much better value than JD.

Once you work with a cab tractor, you'll never go back to a platform. (esp in snow)
Get cab lights, front and rear, much much easier to see.
You'll need to get the tires loaded (usually calcium choride, but whatever works), you're going to need that weight. We run that TC45 with a 2/3 of a yard bucket for a bunch of really small tight lots downtown, and it's never an issue. But we have all 4 tires weighted and it probably weighs 6500lbs. A 57hp weighted should easily handle a 8' pusher. 

Need to think about tires. Ag's have the most traction, but last the least. Turf's last the longest (if you don't puncture them which is easier to do), but are hit or miss on traction. R4's are a comprismise, we don't really have any issues with running the R4's. We run out of weight long before we run out of traction. Some people run chains, but know that they are expensive and they tear up pavement. (probably work better for dirt driveways/roads)

Need to think about transmissions. Make sure you have LOTS of gears, no matter which transmission you choose. Hydrostat rocks for front end work, but ti's expensive and one more thing to go wrong. (it also costs you HP). Power shuttle (no clutch), is pretty fast once you get used to it and probably the best in a utility sized tractor (too big for hydrostat). Mechanical shuttle (forward and back lever, but need the clutch) is ok, but you will wear out the clutch faster than a powershuttle and ti gets old on the clutch leg. Regular shifting (no shuttle lever) sucks for front end work. don't even consider it.

Get a block heater. Make sure the FEL has quick attach. I use my forks probably as much as anything, awesome for pallets of ice melt, fertilizer, seed, etc. also easy to get the pusher on and off. 

Get extensible link arms on the 3 point hitch. Makes a HUGE difference in hooking up 3 point stuff. If it doesn't have it, walk away. They are that good (They should be there at that small utility level)

We put our logo and number on the cab (another advantage of the cab vs a platform). Get a radio, it's like a $150 option but makes time go by so much faster. 

HTH


----------



## LoneCowboy

Oh, turbo motors rock (esp up here at altitude, you lose very little power with a turbo)
but, you have to remember to let it cool down. Never run it hard and then shut it down. Cooks the turbo. Always let it idle for a couple of minutes before shutting it down. (I usually fuel up at the end letting it idle down). 

Oh, get a couple remotes in the back. You may not use them right away, but sooner or later you'll want one and it's better to get them up front, esp before they weight the tires. 
at least 1 remote, preferably two.


----------



## JD Dave

A friend of mine has a Kubota, it's a little over 50 hp, I'm not sure of the number. This is the third winter for it and he bought it new. He has ran a 8 ft pusher on it , since new and says it handles it very well. He also has an 8 ft back back blade on it for snow. It's hydrostatic which is nice but hydro is slow, very slow on the road. I'd definatley buy the Kubota over the Massey. We have 2, 25 hp Kubota's for sidewalks and they sre built extremely well. We even priced out 2 new 95hp Kubota's 3 years ago but the JD's were only $4000 more each, so we went with them. Kubota in the smaller tractors are probably the best compact tractor you can buy, with price and everything else considered but when you get into the 65 hp + tractors the JD's win hands down.


----------



## lamarbur

I've been running an L 48 Kubota, R4's, never have problems with them, and I don't load my tires, The 5740 cab with HST plus is the way to go,, Instead of loading tires, buy 3 pt spreader, This will put more weight than you need and at the same time can spread salt/sand mix if need be. Figure what you can do in the warm months, Can you hire yourself out and power rake yards, backfill new construction, run a log splitter, There are a hundred ways of Sundays to make this 5740 pay for its self almost year round,


----------



## lamarbur

here is a shot of the l 48


----------



## lamarbur

try it again


----------



## merrimacmill

Sounds good. I have it down to the L5740HSTC (hydrostatic) with the cab of course. I just need to fuiger out what brand of pusher. I looked at the curtis, pro tech, avalanche, and horst welding. I just can't decide between a rubber edge or a steel trip like the avalanche offers. If I were to run the pusher down the edge of a sidewalk with a 2-3inch rough curb to take out a snow bank in front of our building, would the rubber wear a little divit in it? This is something that I'm planning on doing to remove the snow banks at our storefront.


----------



## RAZOR

I just got a 5740 hst about a month ago, I also have a 5030 hst that I got a year ago. I have a 8 ft Western blade/ 80 inch inverted blower on the 5740 and a 6 ft pusher/74 inch inverted blower on the 5030. The fancy new cab and features are OK but I still like my 5030 it could be because I spend more time in it . I had an electrical problem with 5740 but other than that it is a nice tractor. I think a 8 ft pusher is bit too much, I would not go any bigger than a 7 ft. If you get a pusher get the rear tires loaded and use a ballast box or a heavy blower on the back. Don't even consider getting anything but hydrostatic, I had an M9000 with hydraulic shuttle and I hated it.


----------



## merrimacmill

I've noticed that some pushers are 36" high and some are 26" high. Could I go with an 8 foot thats only 26" high? Or is this to low to do anything. I've never used a pusher so any info is appriciated.

Another big question I have is Turf tires, or R4 industrials. The machine would only be used on black top pavement all year round. MB tractor is telling me turfs. But of course they have one already there with turfs. Opinions?


----------



## LoneCowboy

merrimacmill;479388 said:


> I've noticed that some pushers are 36" high and some are 26" high. Could I go with an 8 foot thats only 26" high? Or is this to low to do anything. I've never used a pusher so any info is appriciated.
> 
> Another big question I have is Turf tires, or R4 industrials. The machine would only be used on black top pavement all year round. MB tractor is telling me turfs. But of course they have one already there with turfs. Opinions?


R4's
Turfs are great on turf, but they get a lot of punctures (usually fixable)
Turf's are decent on ice too, but they aren't so good in deep snow.
Look around town, see what others are using (on skid steers too), are they using deep lug R4's or little bitty lug style turf's. I think you'll find most people are using R4's.

If you do buy it one way and want to change, it's VERY expensive, you have to buy wheels and tires. Couple thousand dollars.


----------



## lamarbur

everyone I've ever seen in new england area all run R4's. They are a great tire for our geography to run. I do a lot of plowing with my 48 on paved areas too, and would only have the R4's..


----------



## merrimacmill

Everyone seems to use r4's. I don't seem to have any real trouble with my 2210. I've never gotten it stuck. But being a 23 hp tractor, thats a whole different deal than the 5740. I'd rather go to r4's. They seem heavier duty anyways. My turfs will be fully inflated and when I haul a good load in the bucket they'll compress and flatten a little. I've never seen a skid steer with turfs, I've never seen a large loader with turfs, I've never seen a large tractor being used in snow removal with turfs. But at the dealer they keep insisting that turfs are the only way to go. On their price sheets they even call them "Turf/Snow Tires". Any more opinions?


----------



## LoneCowboy

So, what are they asking for this tractor, what options do you get, etc, etc, etc
Work 'em hard, tractor sales are slowing, esp in that compact, small utility class.


----------



## merrimacmill

Alright the price includes The L5740 Tractor, r4 or turf tires, rear work lights, rear wiper, front end loader, grill guard, quick skid steer coupler, 72" Heavy duty bucket with bolt on edge, Freight, dealer prep all at a price of $36,489. What do ya think?


----------



## LoneCowboy

I think that's pretty dang good.
I know the NorthEast is usually more than out here from what I see on tractor forums.

I just bought my New Holland TC45, which is pretty similiar to what you have, but less hp (45 vs. 57 and not a turbo, a turbo is a big plus in my book) and I paid 35,000 out the door (2.9% tax) in June (at 5.9% interest for 5 years, you could get like $1100 off at the time if you had a spare 35,000 lying around and could pay cash.  )

I looked up the specs for your 5740 (to make sure I had the HP right), that tractor doesn't weigh enough. 4200lbs with cab. You'll definately need to weight the rear tires. (that's another 1200lbs, it will make a huge difference in what you can push). (it's cheap, like $150 to do both tires)

Get the radio.  and the block heater. 

I would get one with R4's though, make them look around for another one at another dealer, I don't think you'll really like the turf's over time. The only people who run turf's are usually people who are mowing or working on golf courses. That's what my experience has been anyway. 


oh, get forks with it. (quick attach forks). You can just roll them into the loan and you'll find forks are a huge time saver. I use them at least once a month. (getting ice melt, unloading fertilizer, moving my wife's chicken coops around, etc)


----------



## JD Dave

Here's one on E-Bay in case anybody wants to see what one looks like.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Kubota-5740-4X4-...95036237QQihZ014QQcategoryZ6737QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mrplowdude

I like Loaded Turfs For tires. Works great in snow. Heres a 5030 WIth a 8' pull plow I use and it rocks. I delt with Alan Craft from MB and everything was great. Also a 8' pusher will work just make sure it has a short moldboard. If it has a tall moldboard during big storms you will have trouble pushing it long distances.


----------



## Tractor Plower

You will LOVE any Kubota Grand L. They outshine the Deere counterparts any day (sorry Dave) and that turbo will make it one potent machine. You can get killer deals on the older Grand L series, and although they don't have all the new options with them, you probably won't use all those options for your work anyways. 
I don't see a problem with an 8' pusher and loaded tires, but look into an 8' Horst angle blade, they can be equipped with fold down sides- best of both worlds. According to my 2007 full line price book, an 8' 3000 angle blade is $3951.00 and the wings add $1720.00. This configuration would amount to 1350lbs total unit. An 8' 3500 serids pusher is $2456.00. This pusher only weighs 855lbs, much easier on the front end. Horst also makes a under mount for this, which i would say is a much safer bet for commercial snow removal, keep the loader in good shape for summer work.

-Mike


----------



## accipiter12

lamarbur,

What kind of cab is that on your L48? Do the window's (looks like heavy plastic to me) not get fogged up because you have no heat...or do you have heat?

Blake
WA


----------



## merrimacmill

mrplowdude;493764 said:


> I like Loaded Turfs For tires. Works great in snow. Heres a 5030 WIth a 8' pull plow I use and it rocks. I delt with Alan Craft from MB and everything was great. Also a 8' pusher will work just make sure it has a short moldboard. If it has a tall moldboard during big storms you will have trouble pushing it long distances.


Have you ever used R4's in the snow? If so how did they compare? I haven't, I've only used turfs but I just see everyone around using R4's.


----------



## lamarbur

accipiter12;495327 said:


> lamarbur,
> 
> What kind of cab is that on your L48? Do the window's (looks like heavy plastic to me) not get fogged up because you have no heat...or do you have heat?
> Blake
> WA


the front windshield is safety glass, the sides are heavy plastic and yes, I do have a small heater which keeps all pretty clean


----------



## merrimacmill

What do you guys think of a Bobcat S185? I'm considering the possibility of a skid steer. It has more weight to push the snow. I imagine that I would have better steering when there's a load of snow in the pusher. And the turning radius seems very logical since a lot of the time that I plow our lots, it get pretty tight cause there are plenty of cars in the lot during the day. Opinions on the tractor vs. the S185? As to lifting capacity and lift height they both look the same. 

In the summer the machine will not do to much. An occasional landscape project, but mostly loader work with the forks.


----------



## LoneCowboy

couldn't come to a deal huh?

for moving materials, nothing beats a skid steer, fast, agile, small, heavy for it's size so you can move a lot. 

For me, my spring/summer/fall business is pasture maintenance, meaning I use a lot of 3 point attachments. While a skid steer would be nice for snow and manure removal, it didn't allow me to back up my other equipment. (when another tractor broke). That sealed it for me and I went down the tractor path.

But for you, if it's just sitting in the summer (or not specifially engaged, I'm sure you'll want to find uses for it and help it pay for itself), I think a SS has real possibilities. 

We do a lot of snow work in downtown here and we actually just drive the tractor there. I don't think we could do that in a Skid Steer, that would be the one downside I could see. If you are trailering or leaving it at the job site anyway, it won't matter.


----------



## merrimacmill

Its not that we couldn't come to a deal, more like I'm just exploring all of my options. I have a few 3pt attachments already, but I never really use them. And I'd be keeping my JD 2210 for the small stuff. 

What you mention about the skid on the street is a problem. They have a top speed of only 7 MPH or so while the tractor has a top speed of almost 18 MPH. Unless of course you get 2 speed skid. But its still not as fast of a ground speed as the tractor.


----------



## JD Dave

Tractor Plower;495072 said:


> You will LOVE any Kubota Grand L. They outshine the Deere counterparts any day (sorry Dave) and that turbo will make it one potent machine. You can get killer deals on the older Grand L series, and although they don't have all the new options with them, you probably won't use all those options for your work anyways.
> I don't see a problem with an 8' pusher and loaded tires, but look into an 8' Horst angle blade, they can be equipped with fold down sides- best of both worlds. According to my 2007 full line price book, an 8' 3000 angle blade is $3951.00 and the wings add $1720.00. This configuration would amount to 1350lbs total unit. An 8' 3500 serids pusher is $2456.00. This pusher only weighs 855lbs, much easier on the front end. Horst also makes a under mount for this, which i would say is a much safer bet for commercial snow removal, keep the loader in good shape for summer work.
> 
> -Mike


I buy what serves the purpose and I do agree that Kubota makes a tractor as good or better under 75 hp, probably better when price is considered. I have a 2 Kubota 2560's so I know that Kubota makes a good product but I would have bought JD instead if it wern't for the $6500 price difference / unit.


----------



## LoneCowboy

merrimacmill;496808 said:


> I
> What you mention about the skid on the street is a problem. They have a top speed of only 7 MPH or so while the tractor has a top speed of almost 18 MPH. Unless of course you get 2 speed skid. But its still not as fast of a ground speed as the tractor.


it's not so much the speed, as the visibility. Driving around at 3am isn't a problem, it's moving around at 7am as you are finishing. (or during the day storms)
They can't see you and you can't see behind you in a skid.

My TC45 only does like 12mph in top gear (bummer) and the TN75 does like 20mph.
A 2 speed skid can do like 12-14mph I think. But ti's the seeing of it and you seeing out of it driving down the road that I woudl be more afraid of. People see a tractor they figure it's a car and they don't worry about it so much, but skids, they all stress out and do stupid stuff around me. Again, if you trailer around or only in one or two spots, not an issue.


----------



## LoneCowboy

Oh, I had another thought. Are you really just going to let this tractor sit for the 6 months when nothing is snowing? Cuz paying that monthly payment is going to suck in July when it's not making you any money.

a 35k payment for 5 years is right around $600 a month. That's about 7200 a year that it needs to make for you. Just sitting 6 months might make that hard. How does each version fit into your summer business?


----------



## ticki2

Not in the same class , but just to give you some reference . I've got an'87 L2550 that has never had to go in for service , they are tough.Made my own cab with heat , wiper and removable doors. Definately one of my better moves.


----------



## mrplowdude

I have and use both in the winter. First let me say I think the S185 is a little to small. I had a 773G and got a S250. The 250 is way better and can push more snow. Plus I got a 2spd. Its fast but not as fast as the kubota. The bobcat will push through snow banks faster but I can get the piles higher with the kubota, and can drive up some piles. If your using a pusher the bobcat will push more than the kubota. They both will work but I would figure out which suits you best. I use the kubota on a different property than the pic which has a lot of driveways. I use the bobcat with a pusher on open lots because its faster and can handle it better.


----------



## redneck farmer

My experience with MB Tractor was not very great with their service department. I would look to Chappell tractor if I was going to by a Kubota. I had a kubota, that I bought used not from MB and needed a new clutch put in it. MB bought out the dealer I had worked with for years. when I went to schedule a service appointment with the they told me they did not make appointments to just drop it off and they would get to it. They had my tractor for a little over a month for a job that takes them less than 4 days. When I got into it with someone in the service dept they told me they have rentals machine I could rent while mine was in the shop...:realmad: Just my experience with MB


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

merrimacmill;480663 said:


> Alright the price includes The L5740 Tractor, r4 or turf tires, rear work lights, rear wiper, front end loader, grill guard, quick skid steer coupler, 72" Heavy duty bucket with bolt on edge, Freight, dealer prep all at a price of $36,489. What do ya think?


I just ordered an M6040, the next step up in tractor, both frame and engine.

Cab, front / rear lights / heavy duty alternator, rear wiper, radio, air ride seat, the compression relief on the loader arms, 3 function remote valve on the loader joystick, loader, 84" bucket, ballast box, turf tires (used more for lawn mowing than snow plowing), grill guard, pretty much every option available.

You post your pics when you get your tractor, I'll post mine.


----------



## Tractor Plower

Okay guys, look at the tires on this L40 series in this pic. It's at a dealer in Quebec. I dont have any better pics, but it is the tractor on the right that is half cut off. They seem like snow tires for a loader on the rear, something from a skid on the front.

-Mike


----------



## riverwalkland

The tires are called AG tires or R1 i think they are called... the other are r3 i belive (turf tires) r4's are the tires backhoes have and skids often (industrial tires)


----------



## Tractor Plower

riverwalkland;515351 said:


> The tires are called AG tires or R1 i think they are called... the other are r3 i belive (turf tires) r4's are the tires backhoes have and skids often (industrial tires)


I'm talking about the tractor to the right, the one that is half cut off. I couldn't find any better pics.

-Mike


----------

